# Super Healthy Ends Challenge.



## Poranges (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Ladies, I read countless pages of threads and I didn't see a challenge completely dedicated to your ends (If there is one, please let me know) because I know sometimes we (including myself) tend to forget our ends a little. I noticed when I stopped combing my ends so much and only dusted and cut out heat almost entirely, my end became full and blunt and virtually split end free. So I was wondering if any of ya'll would be interested in a challenge for the ends? It will last a total of 7 months and I think it'll benefit us all?!

Rules

Baby your ends (Moisturize and seal WHENEVER they feel dry)
Low Manipulation (Try not to comb them too much, but do what works)
Limit the heat (This may not be the case for everyone, do what works)
Protect them (Especially if you're at a vulnerable length)

Duration

May 1-December 1 2009
No Picture required if you don't want to, just checking in>>>>>>
(1x monthly or more)

Thanks Ladies!

*Members:*

-taz007                   -hotmommak
-Quita
-AtlantaJJ
-BriBreezy
-darlingdiva
-TheLadySays
-*fabulosity*
-Cream Tee
-ILuvsmuhgrass
-lilsparkle825
-yamilee21
-HoneyA
-TonicaG
-DaPPeR
-calmsensual1
-ShiShiPooPoo
-Shay72
-SuchMagnificance
-GeorgiaCutie
-1969inthesunshine
-aprils13
-Pixel Lady
-Maracujá
-LivingDol1
-sqzbly1908
-first2grace
-shetara20
-mxdchiq86
-deusa80
-MonaRae
-Manushka
-GirlTalk
-sunnieb
-shelli4018
-Solitude
-Tarae
-taj
-alanaj
-cutenss
-jujubelle
-princessdi
-morehairplease
-SheaM
-Aspire
-pookaloo83
-brickhouse
-exubah
-Adaobah2012
-miami74
-BeyondBlessed
-Highly Favored8
-2inspireU
-senznme
-evsbaby
-danigurl18
-kathryn
-ShantWhite
-Nefertiti21
-Oasis
-Shae101s
-Charmtreese
-Aggie
-prettyFine
-blazingthru
-gmw
-qt pie
-DesiRae
-Wildkat08
-unique4lyfe33
-naturalepiphany
-Junonia
-angelstrawberry
-jcsavestheday
-Kellum
-msquared
-ADB
-aloha bef
-Closeout
-alopeiciagrl
-c*c*chic*
-toy
-qtslim83
-joytimes10
-Opalsunset
-asummertyme
-Stella B.
-Bosslady1
-bludaydreamr
-Jazzmommy
-sunbubbles
-Anna9764
-Psilence
-Mamamia
-Sweetg
-Esi
-jayjaycurlz
-doll-baby
-Supergirl
-MsEllie
-Butterfly08


----------



## taz007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I am in!!!  Pics in my siggy.


----------



## Quita (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in, transitioning currently 26 weeks post; I'm in the wig challenge and cornrow my hair under the wig, I seal my ends with castor oil daily; any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Oooh!! This is a good challenge, I want in!  I am going to get my end trimmed sometime before the end of this month. I'm long over due.  In my experience.  A trim here and there is a vital part of keeping healthy ends.  The frequency depends on how often my hair is worn out and how much heat I'm using.


----------



## Poranges (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!!! Our ends will be all that and a bag of chips by december!


----------



## BriBreezy (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in! I'm a newbie, so I need all the help I can get


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 10, 2009)

Oooh, I want to join this challenge.  For the most part, I keep my hair braided under my wig & sealed w/ castor oil but they still feel a little drier than I'd like them to be.  I've upped my protein usage & I now do an ACV rinse everytime I wash my hair, so maybe I'll feel some moisture coming to my ends soon.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm definitely in!!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 10, 2009)

I am SOOOOO in this one..and the last challenge I did was OCT.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2009)

Oohh add me please!

I moisturise daily and seal with castor oil!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 10, 2009)

I am definitely in.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh gosh, I am in there like swimwear. My ends are giving me the side-eye.

I need a new camera so no progress pics till then. Hopefully I can get one soon.


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 10, 2009)

This is a great idea; seems like there's a 'split ends' thread every day, . I'm in.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in. I'm all for maintaining healthy ends.


----------



## TonicaG (Apr 10, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge, I am so game for this!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 10, 2009)

Question: is trimming allowed? My BC anniversary is June 13th, and I want to celebrate by getting a professional trim.


----------



## Poranges (Apr 10, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Question: is trimming allowed? My BC anniversary is June 13th, and I want to celebrate by getting a professional trim.



Yes, anything to get YOUR ends healthy.


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in. Pics in my album.


----------



## calmsensual1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Im definitely in!

I just cut my ends yesterday for the first time since taking care of my hair. They look so lovely right now and I want to keep them this way.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm so in! When I relaxed after a 4 month stretch in January I was not happy with my ends.  I'm sure they were damaged when I started this journey.  So I've been babying them this stretch and I hope that helps.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 10, 2009)

Rules

Baby your ends (Moisturize and seal WHENEVER they feel dry)
Low Manipulation (Try not to comb them too much, but do what works)
*Limit the heat* (This may not be the case for everyone, do what works)
Protect them (Especially if you're at a vulnerable length)

LAWD.....Help me, but...I'm in!


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm in!! Sign me up


----------



## lowridin76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm definitely in! I'm the worst about my ends, so yes yes all the help I can get! pics in fotki.


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 10, 2009)

I want in.  I will post pic of my raggedy ends in minute.


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in! I'll be cutting (I think) and posting pix sometime before the weekend is over.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 10, 2009)

Count me in, I'll post pics when the challenge officially starts. My ends are keeping me from reaching my goal, so I need this...


----------



## Poranges (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank All of you ladies for the enthusiasm! We can do this!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 10, 2009)

great idea! i am SO in! i'm not letting that man chop off another 2"!!!

i'm on the quest for a great moisturizer for when i opt to air dry, which will be once a week as the weather gets warmer. just bought mixed chicks leave in... and I'll seal with EVOO and eventually castor oil if i can find it.... i'll keep my hair in a bun and my ends will be tucked in at all times.

i roller set on saturdays or sundays, and wrap the hair after. no flat iron! i'll keep my hair in protective styles. usually a hair claw or a bun or something... i will only wear my hair out for a special occasion, maybe on a night out. i'm aiming to keep my hair in a protective style 85% of the time. I probably keep my hair up 50% of the time now.

I'm not a fan of the "trim" but either i will learn to dust my hair myself or i will go to supercuts where the stylist will be afraid that i will cut them if they don't do what i say. 

my most recent pic is my avatar.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 10, 2009)

Count me in too!!! I just had a therapeutic trim last week and I plan on letting my hair grow out - let the games begin!


----------



## first2grace (Apr 10, 2009)

I want in please! I'll have to take some pics...I've been slacking on that lately.


----------



## shetara20 (Apr 10, 2009)

Im in!!! add me!!!


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Apr 10, 2009)

count me in! i trimmed about half an inch off of my hair. anytime i comb my hair i have little peices EVERYWHERE and it's getting discouraging. plus, my hair is growing in uneven the way it always does.


----------



## deusa80 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been avoiding hair challenges long enuf!  Add me to the list.  The ends is where its at!


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 10, 2009)

This challenge is exactly what I need. Please count me in!!!!

Will be back with a starting pic of my poor ends!


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 10, 2009)

Just what I need, I'm in!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 10, 2009)

Count me in too!!!  I've been consistently bunning for a little over a month and I'm getting bored.  I was about to wear my hair down tomorrow and then I saw this thread just in time!  I'm trying to get to APL.  I'm a little past SL now, maybe a bit longer.  I won't know until my next length check later on this month so I'll be sure to take a picture to use as my starting pic for this challenge.


----------



## shelli4018 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in. My ends suffered a few months ago and I'm still recovering. I'll post a starting pic this weekend.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in! I have been thinking about my ends a lot lately. I'll add a pic by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Poranges (Apr 10, 2009)

YAY! Will add everyone to the list!


----------



## Tarae (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in.  My ends haven't been looking too hot.


----------



## taj (Apr 11, 2009)

Please add me!!! TIA


----------



## alanaj (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm in! My most recent goal would be to stop clipping. I am scissors happy to the extreme


----------



## cutenss (Apr 11, 2009)

Me too!  Me too!  I want in.  Since I just trimmed, this is PERFECT.  My first challange.

YEAH ME


----------



## jujubelle (Apr 11, 2009)

OOO! I wanna join to. Healthy, thick, blunt ends are so sexay to me...lol


----------



## princessdi (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm in.  Thanks!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 11, 2009)

Add me please!


----------



## Golden*Brown (Apr 11, 2009)

please add me! I'm getting a trim today. Split ends is the reason why I haven't gotten to APL.


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright ya'll, I just did a seek & destroy on my ends. After that I moistened w/ Whipped Cream-Ends Hydration by Hairveda. This challenge is gonna do my body good!


----------



## Aspire (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me.  Please add me to the list.  One more sensible challenge to keep me accountable.  It will up my LHCF BC rules.

-


----------



## Poranges (Apr 11, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> Alright ya'll, I just did a seek & destroy on my ends. After that I moistened w/ *Whipped Cream-Ends Hydration *by Hairveda. This challenge is gonna do my body good!



I use this on my ends to and I LOVE it!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wanna join! Pics in my siggy!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 12, 2009)

I jazzed up my organic shea butter mix with some additional oils and just spent some time babying my ends.  Later on I'll do an overnight prepoo with Amla and Vatika oil.  Shea butter is the god to honest truth!


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 12, 2009)

J'adoreHair said:


> I use this on my ends to and I LOVE it!


I know right, smells like dessert!


----------



## Poranges (Apr 12, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I jazzed up my organic shea butter mix with some additional oils and just spent some time babying my ends.  Later on I'll do an overnight prepoo with Amla and Vatika oil.  Shea butter is the god to honest truth!



I love vatika...although I don't use it as much but when I do


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 12, 2009)

I am in. I am tired of all these little broken pieces when I comb by hair.


----------



## exubah (Apr 12, 2009)

Definitely want to join this challenge........I just got some Jamaican Black Castor Oil in the mail as well so I will be sealing my ends with that!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Apr 12, 2009)

ooh!! ooh!! can I join? this will be my first challenge..im so excited! my hair is in braids right now but my most recent pic is in my siggy...i won't take these braids down until 1st week in june so ill post another pic then!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 12, 2009)

My ends felt great after a MillCreek Keratin Poo and Condish! My ends like keratin protein 

ETA: I made it a special point to smooth the keratin on my end by grabbing each curl that clumped together and concentrating on the ends. I think they liked that extra babying!


----------



## miami74 (Apr 12, 2009)

PLEASE count me in! My ends have been looking raggedy lately.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm in I need this


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, Please add me in this challenge.


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm in because my ends are my Achilles heel right now.


----------



## senznme (Apr 12, 2009)

I would love to be in this.  My ends need it


----------



## Poranges (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyone should be on the list, if your name isn't please PM me, thanks y'all!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 12, 2009)

I need to join this! My ends are so dry! Sign me up!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 12, 2009)

my ends suck...my sig pic shows how bad. well, at least i have a comparison pic now.


----------



## Momstar (Apr 12, 2009)

I would like to join too. I signed up for the wig challenge as well so I think that will work out well for my ends if I care for them properly.


----------



## Poranges (Apr 12, 2009)

List has been updated! Thanks Ladies, can't wait for the start.


----------



## ShantWhite (Apr 12, 2009)

I want in!  Lately I've been leaning toward biting the bullet and getting them chopped to an even point, but I don't want to feel like my hard work in growing it will be for nothing .  So I'm gonna probably cut a 1/2 inch and by the end of this challenge see where I'm at...


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 12, 2009)

Im in! Add me to the list.


----------



## Oasis (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in. My ends are a hot mess.


----------



## shae101s (Apr 13, 2009)

In! I'm in..my ends need to get some extra TLC.


----------



## exubah (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay so I am back to my usual bun after a weekend of a plaited pony.  After putting some NTM Silk Creme on my hair I put it in a off center low pony, plait, seal the ends with JBCO and twisted away while securing with hair pins (I would love to find the plastic Goody ones that people are raving about!....they weren't at CVS)


----------



## exubah (Apr 13, 2009)

My bad they aren't Goody's they are Good Hair Days Magic Grip hair pins.....


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey OP and Friends!!!  

I don't mean to hijack - maybe this would be a good time to start having ideas float around as to how we will achieve these beautifully healthy ends - 

I personally have already got a trim and increased my protein usage (condishes) which have helped out tremendously and on the days I don't rollerset my hair, I will start using coconut oil on my mid-shafts to the ends as this is usually the day before wash day..


Thoughts on any other ideas????


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 13, 2009)

I increased my protein as well and I rollerset once a week. When I'm not rollersetting it's up in a bun. I use NTM silk touch cream and seal with castor oil. I search and destroy when I'm in the mood as well.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm joining!!! I have freshly cut ends, so this will be a great challenge for me!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2009)

Darn it, I told myself I was not going to join another challenge this year but I remember I dropped out of 2 of them - the BSL and MBL challenges. My concentration is being placed on healthier ends and I already made steps towards achieving them at the beginning of this year. I got 3" trimmed off in January and will be working on getting another 3" trimmed off sometime in the middle of the year or so. I think a decent trim every 3-6 months will be worth having ends that are blunt, thick and healthy.

I have increased washing my hair with ayurveda powders, I use quite a bit of the oils as well, I spritz with an ayurveda rinse that I made, and I have increased treating my hair with proteins and henna. So we'll see how it goes. I believe I will be quite happy with thick, healthy APL hair for now and if my hair responds well to this new regimen, I might consider growing it to BSL, but I am not sure yet.


----------



## prettyFine (Apr 13, 2009)

ok a sista really needs this! im in.**edit** clipped 1 inch wed apr 22rd. started moisterizing ends that week also.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 13, 2009)

COUNT ME IN. PLEASE THANKS.


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 13, 2009)

Poranges you changed your name!!!! I was like......wait, huh? 

Ok I got it!


----------



## gmw (Apr 13, 2009)

Count me in also! Thanks!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 13, 2009)

Count me in. Just realized the reason one side of my hair was not retaining length was due to split ends. Just trimmed so Im ready.


----------



## Desarae (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in. I really need this. I just trimmed about 1/2 inch due to heat abuse and neglect so my ends are back healthy and I want to keep them this way for as long as possible witbhout trimming again.

I plan on doing no heat styles for the next 2 months.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 14, 2009)

I cut 4 inches on Saturday...I'm ready! I'll post pix tomorrow eve. I'm almost layerless...whoohooo! Just in the very top crown maybe a  two inch diameter and around my face (which I will keep, my face is long and I need something to frame it...besides it's cute...LOL!

I love layers, but realize my hair/ends does not look good long and heavily layered.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's my starting pic...  it's not in that bad condition.. way better than a year ago.. I will admit that.. I love me some LHCF..


----------



## Wildkat08 (Apr 14, 2009)

I definitely want in on this!  It will be my first challenge YEA!!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 14, 2009)

I want in on this challange as well


----------



## naturalepiphany (Apr 25, 2009)

I want in on this challenge I just did the BC and I want to do everything I can to retain length. This will be a great challenge because I've never paid that much attention to my ends like I really need to.


----------



## Junonia (Apr 25, 2009)

Please add me.


----------



## angelstrawberry (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to join. I have been neglecting my ends, so this would be a great challenge for me.


----------



## lonelysky (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm in!! *signs up*


----------



## Kellum (Apr 26, 2009)

Count me in. I finally got my ends in good shape after a trim. My pic is in my siggy.


----------



## msquared (Apr 26, 2009)

Please add me! I really need help in retaining healthy ends. I will use protective styling (buns for now), castor oil (daily) and I am also thinking about using aloe vera.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2009)

I put some shea butter on my ends last night; my hair lapped it up.  I also did a check for split ends - but all is looking okay on that front.  I have never been without split ends for such a prolonged period.  I got my last trim in December and I normally have a few by the time I get around to trim.  The consistent DC's must be paying off.


----------



## ADB (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to join!  This is a great challenge!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2009)

I plan to straighten on Friday and I will get my mom to take pics when I visit my parents on Saturday.  I hope it works because I had her take pics two weeks ago and my pictures weren't uploading to my computer.


----------



## Harina (Apr 26, 2009)

Count me in. I was planning on buying some coconut oil tommorow and the shea butter I ordered should be in tommorow.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 26, 2009)

just checking in... 

i'm making myself be consistent in roller setting twice a week instead of air drying. i tried air drying for a week or so and while it was great to not have to spend an hour setting my hair, i had so much shedding, and my hair felt really really dry after the first day. 

i'm hoping if i stick to roller setting and PS styles, my ends will benefit.


----------



## Closeout (Apr 26, 2009)

Can i join this challenge?? I am currently on week 7 of my first 16 week stretch i plan on maintaining super healty ends that way there will be no need to trim when i get my touch up. So far so good. I have been making it  a point to moisturise twice a day and seal my ends as well. I have been sealing with jojoba oil, cocasta shakaki oil (hair veda), baggy cream (hair veda), and i recently bought coconut oil, (they all work great but it think coconut oil is the best and jojoba a close second).


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 26, 2009)

Question for those with multiple textures... does your hair's health vary by texture? I have thin, in-between and thick strands all mixed together all over my head. The thick strands tend to be wiry and coarse, and they are the most damaged ones. The thin strands have almost no split ends, the medium strands have some that are mostly right at the very tips. But every thick strand seems to be damaged, with several inches of elaborate multiple splits! erplexed 

I have been moisturizing and sealing the ends much more regularly, but I need to stop constantly inspecting my ends so that I can snip off the splits - the more I look, the more I seem to find.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 26, 2009)

What are you ladies doing to promote healthy ends? Please share


----------



## Poranges (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll add everyone to the list today or tomorrow! Sorry for the delay ya'll.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 26, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> What are you ladies doing to promote healthy ends? Please share


 

After my touch up on Tuesday I'm going to let my stylist trim my hair which means I probably won't be BSL anymore but that' s ok. I'm going to instead of cross wrapping my hair. Moisturize and seal my ends and put my hair into larger pincurls.  Since my ends rub against my back I'm going to keep my hair up. Continue rollersetting also. That's all I have for now.

I'm back on my hair again so I need to come up with another regime to follow also.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 26, 2009)

I went to school with a girl who used to do this cute pincurl style...I need to learn how to do that...does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## alopeciagrl (Apr 26, 2009)

I will join this challenge. I always use oil on my ends however what are people using as moisture when the hair is already dry? Please help?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I am sealing my ends with Jamacian Black Castor Oil.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 26, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> What are you ladies doing to promote healthy ends? Please share


 
I got a trim with my last relaxer and incoroprated more protein in my regimen. That solved all of my problems. No more dry hair. My hair hold moisture especially my ends. I'm really patient with my hair and wearing PS.


----------



## Closeout (Apr 26, 2009)

alopeciagrl said:


> I will join this challenge. I always use oil on my ends however what are people using as moisture when the hair is already dry? Please help?


 

i use NTM silk touch leave in or wave neavu finishng lotion, i am dying to try HL long term relationship leave in as well...


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 26, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> What are you ladies doing to promote healthy ends? Please share




Hey there,

I just came back from getting a light dusting at the Regis salon to give myself a good starting point. I am going to keep my ends moisturized and seal with oil daily. Other than just keeping it simple(low manipulation, no heat, protective styling, & moisturizing/sealing) I do not plan on doing anything extra to my ends.
hths
tishee


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 26, 2009)

I trim my ends on a regular basis, I also did alot of baggy treatments, haven't done that in a while.


----------



## c*c*chic* (Apr 26, 2009)

count me in!! i have micros now but i'll b taking them out soon. im almost 16 weeks post and i want to make sure i retain length so as soon as these braids come out im going to the dominican doobie spot, getting my ends clipped and dc'd and getting another sewn-in. hhg ladies!!


----------



## Toy (Apr 26, 2009)

I would like to join.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> What are you ladies doing to promote healthy ends? Please share


 
low manipulation
buns
I hear steaming helps. I plan to get a steamer this week.
switch to a spray moisturizer (I do this in the spring & summer)
seal with oil


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> low manipulation
> buns
> I hear steaming helps. I plan to get a steamer this week.
> switch to a spray moisturizer (I do this in the spring & summer)
> seal with oil


Dang, I want a steamer so bad, maybe I'll get one sometime in May!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Apr 27, 2009)

Can I join?  I need some serious help!


----------



## Poranges (Apr 27, 2009)

qtslim83 said:


> Can I join?  I need some serious help!



Yep!


----------



## joytimes10 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm in.  I just eliminated 3 1/2 inches of horrible, damaged thin ends and now i'm on a misson to grow healthy hair.  I have been paying really close attention to my moisture/protien balance.  So this is a great added checkpoint for me.  (pic in siggy)


----------



## Opalsunset (Apr 27, 2009)

Count me in! I've been working on my ends this last week because they were in such bad condition. Im going to go through with this one for sure.


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Apr 28, 2009)

What do u ladies think of the profectiv perfect ends? Anyone using that?


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 28, 2009)

I am in also...i was doing it anyways..this will keep me on my toes even more..


----------



## Stella B. (Apr 28, 2009)

Count me in!  I've got a million different end lengths, ( just look at my siggy!) Hoping I can even the ends out a little, and thicken them up!!!This challenge is great!!!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2009)

Checking in...

I have been steaming my hair 3x per week, using Joico's split end mender and baggying 4x per week.  My breakage and splits have decreased significantly.


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Question:  When you ladies say seal with oil, do you use a moisturiser first go over with oil?  If so, why do you seal?  What are the benefits?  I thought moisturisers had some kind of oil.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> Question:  When you ladies say seal with oil, do you use a moisturiser first go over with oil?  If so, why do you seal?  What are the benefits?  I thought moisturisers had some kind of oil.




The just oil tends the hold the moisture in better in my experience, especially if you're using the lighter creams as your moisturiser.  More often than not when I would apply my moisturiser on it's own an hour or two later my ends would be looking thirsty - but not when I seal.  I've noticed a big difference to my ends now that I've been sealing.  

I moisturised with NTM and sealed with castor oil last night.  Castor oil is so so good.  My hair this morning is totally devoid of any excess oil but it still looks moisturised and healthy - I love it!

It's worth noting that a lot of ladies don't seal, because they don't feel they need to.


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> The just oil tends the hold the moisture in better in my experience, especially if you're using the lighter creams as your moisturiser. More often than not when I would apply my moisturiser on it's own an hour or two later my ends would be looking thirsty - but not when I seal. I've noticed a big difference to my ends now that I've been sealing.
> 
> I moisturised with NTM and sealed with castor oil last night. Castor oil is so so good. My hair this morning is totally devoid of any excess oil but it still looks moisturised and healthy - I love it!
> 
> It's worth noting that a lot of ladies don't seal, because they don't feel they need to.


 
Thanks for the explantation.  

I was thinking about geting some castor oil from work, walgreens.  Can I use the kind they have in the laxitive section  or are y'all use hair castor oil?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> Thanks for the explantation.
> 
> I was thinking about geting some castor oil from work, walgreens.  Can I use the kind they have in the laxitive section  or are y'all use hair castor oil?





Yep that castor oil is absolutely fine. It's so good for thickening the hair too.


----------



## melodies815 (Apr 28, 2009)

Question:  right now, I use a shea/cocoa butter blend (with other stuff added as well like castor oil, jojoba oil, etc)  for my and DD's hair and ends.

Is that good enough?  Oil alone just seems too light for our ends.

Anyone think a shea/cocoa mix is good for babying the ends?

Thanks in advance for your help, ladies!!

Love,
Christi

_(Oh yes....can I please be added to this challenge?  It's perfect!!!)_


----------



## Bosslady1 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in! I just started my cathy howse challenge and this one will work well with it!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 28, 2009)

Today is the day! I'm getting my hair relaxed (although apparently it's really texlaxed) and getting my trim....I'm even putting my contacts in so I can really see....


After I'm gonna baby them like I never have before!


----------



## Poranges (Apr 28, 2009)

Checking In...My ends are doing fine...I am going to stick with the seyani hair butter and coconut oil to seal because my ends love it although they just drink it up in minutes.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Apr 28, 2009)

I want in! My ends have suffered due to my lack of attention to my hair in general since the beginning of this year.  I will moisturize and seal at least once daily and keep my hair twisted and covered at night to avoid tangles, knots, and splits.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Apr 28, 2009)

I want in as well.. my ends are in need of help...


----------



## sunbubbles (Apr 28, 2009)

OOOHH!!! I want in pretty please! Ive already been babying my ends for the past few weeks. I guess it wont hurt to be in an actual challenge!! Baby those ends ladies, THEN it wont be so necessary  to trim all the time!! Hopefully I can get by without trimming for a good six months if I keep up with my protective styling and moisturizing! I use curl activator gel on the ends and then seal it with some shea butter or castor oil, but since its about to be summer, Ill probably switch to a lighter oil like grapeseed or olive! WOO HOO!


----------



## Anna9764 (Apr 28, 2009)

count me in!!!


----------



## iNicola (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've found my ends do better when damp especially in Spring & Summer so I am currently working on building up my store of spray moisturizers/leave ins.  I used Hairveda's Hydrasoft Spritz in the past but it's not hitting it right now.  She's reformulating it anyways.  So I've ordered Oyin's Juices & Berries and I plan to get Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In.  I also just ordered one from Jasmine's too.  I also want to try a coconut one.  Can you tell I'm a pj?


----------



## Anna9764 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome thread OP


----------



## Mamamia (Apr 30, 2009)

Count me in! My ends, especially in the back has been the biggest overall challenge. I'm starting a new regimen and will be rollersetting and bunning for the next couple months!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 30, 2009)

I baggied last night using Jasmine's Detangling Leave in.  Sealed the moisture in this morning with cocasta.

ETA: I meant to post this in another thread but it is appropriate for this one too.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 30, 2009)

So the challenge officialy starts tomorrow right?


----------



## Poranges (Apr 30, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> So the challenge officialy starts tomorrow right?



Yup! Can't wait to see the results of this challenge!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^Yes it does!


----------



## Poranges (Apr 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I've found my ends do better when damp especially in Spring & Summer so I am currently working on building up my store of spray moisturizers/leave ins.  I used Hairveda's Hydrasoft Spritz in the past but it's not hitting it right now.  She's reformulating it anyways.  So I've ordered Oyin's Juices & Berries and I plan to get Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In.  I also just ordered one from Jasmine's too.  I also want to try a coconut one.  Can you tell I'm a pj?



PJ? Girl, I can't tell anything...nothing at all..


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 30, 2009)

Poranges said:


> PJ? Girl, I can't tell anything...nothing at all..


 
It's a sickness!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Apr 30, 2009)

I want in please!!!!!!  GREAt challenge


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 30, 2009)

I had some breakage from trying to baggy, got it under control now,  I think. I did a few protein tx(s) & a tea rinse, hopefully my ends will get back straight b/c they were perfect! Pray for me ya'll!


----------



## Esi (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooooh! Me too, me too!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 30, 2009)

Can I join? I'm texlaxed and lawd knows I need some help with my ends! 

Are there any texlaxers or naturals out there that use heat to straighten? If so, help me and let me know what you guys use for moisture and sealing, that allows your hair not revert back to it's curly/nautral state. I did WnG all winter and I like the length I've achieved but I don't want to loose it all to split ends while I wear my hair flat ironed out. 

Thanks,
jayjay


----------



## Poranges (Apr 30, 2009)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Can I join? I'm texlaxed and lawd knows I need some help with my ends!
> 
> Are there any texlaxers or naturals out there that use heat to straighten? If so, help me and let me know what you guys use for moisture and sealing, that allows your hair not revert back to it's curly/nautral state. I did WnG all winter and I like the length I've achieved but I don't want to loose it all to split ends while I wear my hair flat ironed out.
> 
> ...



Yes! You can


----------



## LushLox (Apr 30, 2009)

May the challenge commence! (Well it's the 1st May where I am  )

Hope y'all have a good one! 

I'm not sure if this is an appropriate starting pic, but here goes.


----------



## Anna9764 (Apr 30, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Here's my starting pic... it's not in that bad condition.. way better than a year ago.. I will admit that.. I love me some LHCF..


 Me too fab!!! LHCF is a wonderful place


----------



## doll-baby (Apr 30, 2009)

Please add me in  I could stand to get my ends back into shape ! I'm currently searching ways to thicken  my ends (and hair) in general.:scratchch


----------



## Poranges (Apr 30, 2009)

doll-baby said:


> Please add me in  I could stand to get my ends back into shape ! I'm currently searching ways to thicken  my ends (and hair) in general.:scratchch



I can not explain the thickening properties that sealing with JBCO and adding it to my DC's has done for me.


----------



## Anna9764 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hardly combing to tips since joining. Shampooing tomorrow and plan to comb through to tip as less as possible after wash. seal with pure castor and cantu shea butter....Anna


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

Please add me to the list of challengers.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 30, 2009)

This will be my new starting pic. I got a trim today!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 30, 2009)

Just checkin in.  I just joined the rollersetting challenge.  Both of these challenges SHOULD help me reach my goals of 4 more inches by December 31st.  I have been continuing to be low with manipulation and I have added in a cowash into my weekly washing regimen.  So now I wash Mondays (protein) and Fridays (moisture) and cowash on Wednesdays (a combination of both).  Moisturizing my ends  with Giovanni leave-in, then sealing with Hairveda vatika frosting.  I am also only combing my hair on those days.  Using protective styles (due to work).  I hope I am rewarded for all this effort.


----------



## MsEllie (Apr 30, 2009)

I would love to be in this challenge... My ends needs lots of assistance I think this would be great for them. Count me in.  I currently wash twice a week, no heat (trying that through out the summer) this would be a plus to help get everything under control. Also I am relatively new to taking care of my hair and making it healthy.. I am learning an awful lot of information from you ladies this is great!


----------



## Poranges (May 1, 2009)

ITS MAY 1st LADIES!

Let the healthy ends journey begin


----------



## Poranges (May 1, 2009)

I've added everyone to the list!!! FINALLY!!! If you sent me a PM or signed up and your name is not there, PLEASE post it in the thread or PM me! Thanks so much for the enthusiasm ladies!


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 1, 2009)

What an AWESOME challenge. I'm def in if it's not too late.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 1, 2009)

So my ends where just coated with Shealoe and castor oil and put up in big pincurls while I sit and do nothing


----------



## Poranges (May 1, 2009)

Just moisturized with some Hairveda Whipped Cream and sealed with coconut oil. No combing.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 1, 2009)

I just wet trimmed my ends and applied Phyto 7 to them.

I am seeing that I cannot go long periods of time without trimming.


----------



## Hotmommak (May 2, 2009)

Add me please!  I'm new and my ends are always crying, so I NEED this!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 2, 2009)

Poranges said:


> Just moisturized with some Hairveda Whipped Cream and sealed with coconut oil.


 Same here


----------



## jujubelle (May 2, 2009)

My ends are about to get an aphogee protein treatment with a super rich moisturizing treatment afterwards and being tucked away under a weave for the next month and a half while being treated to my blend of mn and sulfur 8.


----------



## LushLox (May 2, 2009)

I co washed last night and moisturised with Hawaiian Silky and applied castor oil to my ends.  My hair looks soft and nourished this morning!


----------



## Samory07 (May 2, 2009)

Oooo is it too late fot me to join too??? This would great because I just got a big trim and my ends are looking pretty good right now so I think this will be great to see how much growth I retain while I'm transitioning.


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

I straightened yesterday and my ends don't look as bad as I thought.  Left side looks better than the right.  Not news to me.  When I used to sleep with nothing on my head at night  I slept on the right side. 

Baggied last night with coconut hair butter.  Will seal this morning with cocasta. Will bun it up as usual today.  I will begin cowashing 5x/wk on Monday.  I will be wet bunning.  Oh yeah, I ordered my steamer so hopefully by this time next Saturday I will be able to report that I used my steamer .

ETA:  Now that I see them on camera .  I am not happy with these ends.

Here is my starting pic:


----------



## aprils13 (May 2, 2009)

Naturals that dont straighten - How do you clip ends?  

Last nights I sealed and baggied with castor oil for the first time.  I dont know why I was always passing up on castor oil.


----------



## Maracujá (May 2, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> Naturals that dont straighten - How do you clip ends?



Clipping is the same as trimming right? I trim my ends when they're in twists, one by one.


----------



## Jazzmommy (May 4, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> Naturals that dont straighten - How do you clip ends?
> 
> Last nights I sealed and baggied with castor oil for the first time. I dont know why I was always passing up on castor oil.


 

I normally straighten my hair to check my length and clip my ends -- just my preference.


----------



## morehairplease (May 4, 2009)

Just checking in ladies,

I baggied last night with my Designer Touch/White Rain conditioner mix and sealing with Nutiva coconut oil and my ends are in heaven right now(praying that they stay that way).


----------



## BriBreezy (May 4, 2009)

I co-washed last night and deep conditioned afterwards. Then I moisturised with my silk touch leave-in and sealed with JBCO. I am wearing a twist out, so no combing for about a week.


----------



## iNicola (May 7, 2009)

Checking in.

I co-washed last night with HE HH, did a light protein treatment, moisturized with GF SS leave in (my first time using it and love it) and sealed with coconut oil. Flat twisted my hair, bantu knot the ends, tied it down and went to bed.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 7, 2009)

Checking in...my starting pic is in my siggy, the last one on the right. (the second pic is also on the same day, but it isn't a good shot it is more for comparison to almost how long it was when I cut it)


----------



## morehairplease (May 8, 2009)

Checking in

I have been sticking to keeping it simple by low manipulation, no heat, protective styling, & moisturizing/sealing and baggying my hair every night.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 8, 2009)

Checking in


I have been doing no heat, protective styling and alot of deep conditioning. I'm wearing a braidout right now. Is that considered a protective style? Usually I wera buns, but today I wanted to try something different.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 8, 2009)

checking in....applied Hairveda Whipped ends for moisture and coconut oil to seal, every morning and every evening right before I wrap my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2009)

Baggy 5 times a week, moisturizing & sealing, no heat, bunning everyday, cowashing, and today I will steam for the first time.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 8, 2009)

Checking in- I have been baggying and combing less to protect my ends


----------



## Kellum (May 8, 2009)

Checking in:

I've been co-washing nightly and DC'ing weekly with (protein and moisture). Since keeping my protein/moisture balance in check I don't have any breakage. I haven't used direct heat since 4/16 my last touch up and don't plan on using it for the rest of the year.  All I wear is PS with my ends either up or tucked away. That's it for me.


----------



## sunnieb (May 8, 2009)

Checking in....I'm continuing to bun everyday and moisturize twice a day.  I also seal with oil at night.


----------



## Closeout (May 8, 2009)

I totally forgot i was in the challenge, but no worries, i have been doing the best to take care of my ends, baby and paper them. I have been sealing with coconut oil or jojoba oil and so far my ends are loving it!  today i am 8 weeks post and normally at this point my ends are crackly and just not nice, well I seem to be doing something right as they are the opposite.
Keep loving those ends ladies!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 8, 2009)

I got sick of the bun.. I felt like a school marm.. seriously.. I saw E about a couple weeks back and her hair was so cute... she said it was a twist out... I was like hmmm.... So I watched some youtubes on it.. my version of "research" ... ... I did one the other day... and I can so see this being a good way to protect my ends and look "hott" at the same time. So I bought a gang of curls stuff... I can only imagine my hair looking  more awesome as it gets longer... 

I am using a spray leave in Miracle 7 from Sally's, the Inecto coconut oil conditioner (perfect leave in!) or EMB as my creamy leave in, a KBB hair milk or nectar, and sealing with cocasta.. and cowashing with Aussie Moist daily.. my hair feels seriously like a really good weave.  I think I even might have been weave checked today...  Yes it sounds like a lot of products; but I'm not heavy handed...at all and my hair has no residue after its dry.. just feels like really soft "hair"...

Onward and upwards girls... !


----------



## MissJ (May 8, 2009)

I'm trying to get to waistlength, and I'm in!


----------



## morehairplease (May 9, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR co mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil. Either today or tomorrow, I am purchasing some ponytail holders and pins.


----------



## Poranges (May 10, 2009)

Checking In! Just been Bunnin...the usual...Hairveda whipped cream is a staple for life when it comes to my ends!


----------



## exubah (May 10, 2009)

Well I got my flexi-8 thingamajigs so I will be sprucing up ma buns!!!!.........I'm actually using one now!


----------



## aprils13 (May 10, 2009)

Check in 

I've baggyed with castor oil twice since the challenge started and I've been snipping my ends here and there.  I twist my hair every night I've been cowashing which is about 4 or 5 days a week and sealing with castor oil.  I love this stuff.


----------



## Hot40 (May 10, 2009)

I will join, I am at my happy length so need to start watching my ends


----------



## xquisitduchess (May 10, 2009)

Im definetly in


----------



## Nya33 (May 10, 2009)

Oh go on then, i would like to join!

I'm in braids and i really want to retain, retain, retain. My ends are the next focus as i seem to be neglecting them.

I will make sure i keep the whole length of the hair in braids moisturised and any hair poking out with get rebraided.


----------



## c*c*chic* (May 10, 2009)

Since the challenge I've been moisturizing my hair with profective damaged ends treatment and sealing with chi silk infusion or a serum by optimum. My ends love it. I read on here the one lady let's her ponytail holders sit in oil that way when she puts then in her hair there's no snagging or damage being done.


----------



## Elis829 (May 10, 2009)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (May 10, 2009)

baggied last night with my DT/WR co mix and sealed with Nutiva coconut oil.

Deep conditioning now with Lanza ultimate treatment deep conditioner, strength/moisture power boosters, and porosity control.


----------



## eocceas (May 15, 2009)

What is JBCO...Poranges? New here still tryin to learn the language.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 15, 2009)

eocceas said:


> What is JBCO...Poranges? New here still tryin to learn the language.


 
Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Maracujá (May 16, 2009)

I've already baggied twice this month


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2009)

Still baggying and bunning.


----------



## Hot40 (May 16, 2009)

I want to Join, had a trim about 3 weeks ago. I am ready !


----------



## morehairplease (May 16, 2009)

still bagging and keeping my ends/hair covered at all times.


----------



## exubah (May 16, 2009)

So last night I did a little dusting and S&D.  Today I am going to do a HOT with a mix of JBCO, Amla and EVCO.  I will then co-wash, DC and rollerset.  Once dry, I will moisturize and back in a bun I go with ends sealed with JBCO.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 16, 2009)

Add Me!!!!!


----------



## LivingDol1 (May 16, 2009)

checking in... still roller setting, and wearing protective styles. moisturizing and sealing with oil at least once a day. twice if i remember.  oh, and the occasional search and destroy for splitting ends. 

my hair looks as though it has grown an inch since my last trim/chop and relaxer (3/28). so i will probably be ready for a trim by the time my next touch up rolls around. i stretched for 12 weeks last time, which is normal for me. this time i'll probably stretch for 14-16.


----------



## Junonia (May 16, 2009)

My update. One side of my hair was a little longer than the other so I trimmed to even it off.  Hopefully it will stay like this



The front of my hair






No more of that annoying little point like in my siggy (but it will be back againerplexed)





My pony tail is a little more even.  I'll eventually grow out the layers.


----------



## Maracujá (May 17, 2009)

Junonia, is that your natural hair color? It's very beautiful.


----------



## morehairplease (May 17, 2009)

looks BEAUTIFUL Junonia!


----------



## MA2010 (May 17, 2009)

Junonia your hair is gorgeous!!!

I never did a start pic for this challenge. Here it is:

Fresh trimmed ends May 2009


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 17, 2009)

Junonia said:


> My update. One side of my hair was a little longer than the other so I trimmed to even it off. Hopefully it will stay like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You did such a good job! Do you use a special kind of scissors? My hair never looks like it got that fresh cut. Maybe I need better scissors. Do you have a special way you trim?


----------



## Junonia (May 17, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> Junonia, is that your natural hair color? It's very beautiful.




Yes it is. When I was a child my hair was more of all over sandy color. However, I think after many years of relaxing and sun damage, my hair color ranges from sandy to dark brown.


----------



## Junonia (May 17, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> You did such a good job! Do you use a special kind of scissors? My hair never looks like it got that fresh cut. Maybe I need better scissors. Do you have a special way you trim?




OH NO, I did not trim myself this time.  That's why my hair is uneven in the first place from trimming my hair . I always have a difficult time trimming the back.  My mommy trimmed my hair for me this time around.


----------



## Maracujá (May 17, 2009)

Junonia said:


> Yes it is. When I was a child my hair was more of all over sandy color. However, I think after many years of relaxing and sun damage, my hair color ranges from sandy to dark brown.




I thought so, it's very beautiful.


----------



## aprils13 (May 17, 2009)

Good job junonia.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (May 17, 2009)

Checking in..
I still have these braids in my hair!! I think I'm going to take them out a week early so I can let my hair rest and do a hardcore protein treatment before I get a relaxer..but thats not going to be until June...but I will have mad pics then!


----------



## sunnieb (May 19, 2009)

Checking in......

I'm still bunning to protect my ends and co-washing regularly to keep them super moisturized.  I co-washed tonight with Garnier sleek and shine and I think I like it better than the Length and Strength because it had more slip.  I checked out my ends and they are holding up well.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 19, 2009)

Checking in! I have been moisturizing my ends twice daily with Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil and sealing with Castor Oil. Ends still looking good!


----------



## Kellum (May 19, 2009)

Checking in: I'm co-washing nightly, apply my leave ins and sealing with EVCO and CO. I wet bun, apply my satin cap and put on my wig. That's it for me. My ends look great.


----------



## Poranges (May 19, 2009)

Doing The Usual. Hairveda Whipped Cream sealed w/Coconut Oil. No Combing and bunning.


----------



## Closeout (May 19, 2009)

I am in a baggy right now, moisturized with Wave Neavau and sealed with Cocasta Shakaki oil, and put in baggy. My ends are feeling great at almost 10 weeks post.


----------



## Poranges (May 27, 2009)

I can't wait to relax, my appointment is in 9 days, after a 24 week stretch I'll be too ready. If my ends look good (Which I'm sure they will) I'll just S&D, if they're a lil rusty I'll probably trim 14 of an inch.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 27, 2009)

Junonia your hair looks good!

Checking in...still using Coconut oil. Ends still lookin' good.


----------



## aprils13 (May 27, 2009)

Checking in

I had professional trim last week. I'm neck length stretched.  I will be cowashing tonight and twisting with a mix of shea butter and castor oil.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 28, 2009)

Can I still join??


----------



## morehairplease (May 28, 2009)

Checking in

Still bagging and keeping my ends moisturized & sealed....things are going good on my end.


----------



## Poranges (May 28, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Can I still join??



You sure can!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 29, 2009)

Poranges said:


> You sure can!


 
YAY  

I have been bunning, co-washing, and moisturizing anyway. I just need to take more care of my ends. So, I'll continue to co-wash, moisturize, and bun. I'll add sealing with coconut oil everytime I moisturize.


----------



## Maracujá (May 29, 2009)

Checking in: I'm DCing today and paying extra attention to my ends


----------



## mixedbella_85 (May 29, 2009)

How do you care for your ends if you wear your hair natural? My ends seem to be more damaged when i wear my hair curly and wild.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 29, 2009)

Checking in- baggying, dc'ing and co-washing and combing less


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 29, 2009)

Sealing ends with Jamaican Black Castor Oil, and baggying.


----------



## GirlTalk (May 29, 2009)

Deep conditioning, Co-washing, Ayurveda, sealing w/JBCO=pretty ends for me!


----------



## Reecie (May 29, 2009)

I want it! Is it too late?


----------



## Poranges (May 29, 2009)

Reecie said:


> I want it! Is it too late?



No Girl. The challenge started at the start of may, so you're no where near late!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 29, 2009)

baggying at night with castor oil....wearing buns and peacock twist....poo and dc once a week...co-wash once a week..


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 29, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> baggying at night with castor oil....wearing buns and *peacock twist*....poo and dc once a week...co-wash once a week..


 
What are peacock twists??


----------



## PrissyMiss (May 30, 2009)

Dang I almost forgot about this challenge. I'm good. Im in a sew-in until either July or August. Probably July since I really don't want to risk a set back.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 1, 2009)

Can I join too?!?! Please!  I've been following since the challenge started, and I've been faithfully sealing my ends with coconut and castor oil every night, and alternating weeks baggying with it (too much baggying leaves my hair mushy feeling).  Thanks!  This is a great challenge!


----------



## Poranges (Jun 1, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Can I join too?!?! Please!  I've been following since the challenge started, and I've been faithfully sealing my ends with coconut and castor oil every night, and alternating weeks baggying with it (too much baggying leaves my hair mushy feeling).  Thanks!  This is a great challenge!



Sure Ya Can! We're all here to motivate each other and promote healthy ends!!!


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm moisturizing my ends every day


----------



## chokolate miss (Jun 2, 2009)

I would love to join if possible!

I am still working on my regimine. I am going to do a moisturizing wash and DC weekly.

After my wash I will rollerset. That is the part that I am still working on. But I want to know is it bad for my hair if I pin curl at night with large bobby pins and sleep in them? I have a feeling that they might cut my hair...I dunno, lol!

I am going to moisturize my ends before bed as well. 

I don't want to wrap my hair because that would be a decent amount of manipulation 2x a day...

Oh I had one more question about sealing. I am sure both of my questions have been answered somewhere before. But a person is supposed to moisturize and then seal, right? But when you moisturize the next day doesn't that just sit on the hair and not penetrate, because the hair is sealed?

I am so confrused, LOL! Hep me please!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 2, 2009)

I swore I wasn't going to join another challenge.  But I've been lurking here....
I was doing good focusing on my ends but I have slacked off.  So if its not too late I'd like to join.  I just got my JBCO in the mail today.  I will be misting my ends with a liquid leave in each night, then sealing with JBCO or coconut oil.  I cross wrap for bed and mainly wear french twists or a fake bun to work.  I am SL now and hope to be APL (in  U shape) by Dec 09.


----------



## exubah (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, so I have been really bad on the weekend (was off the island without my stash for the holiday weekend).....did not bun, lots of combing, hair got wet in the rain while in a pony, not properly sealing my ends  .....bad, bad, bad!!!! ....well, at least I had my scarf with me!!

So I am back on board and getting with the program.  Last night, after I flew back in I moisturized with CD Healthy Hair Butter and sealed with EVCO with JBCO on my ends.  Today I am using my Flexi-8 with my ends tucked under.  Tonight I will be doing my Henna and Indigo application.......I hope to go BBBBLACK.

That's all fer now folks....maybe I will post a photo after my Hendigo.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been mostly bunning and using my flexi8 for protective styles. I moisturize with NTM or my homemade moisturizer. I seal with vatika frosting, cocasta shikakai or almond glaze.I am getting a trim and a flatiron on Saturday.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 2, 2009)

^^^Shea, your ends look fabulous


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 2, 2009)

chokolate miss said:


> ... But a person is supposed to moisturize and then seal, right? But when you moisturize the next day doesn't that just sit on the hair and not penetrate, because the hair is sealed? ...



I was thinking about this same thing recently. Occasionally if I wear my hair out, the oil seems to wear off of the ends, but if my hair stays in a bun, twists or is braided, the ends remain moisturized and sealed, so I don't moisturize and seal again when they seem fine - I don't want an extra oily mess. My hair overall is looking better and staying moisturized, but I'm still seeing a lot of split ends.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm loving JBCO on my ends!  The smell fades fast and leaves my hair very soft.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jun 6, 2009)

Checking in...still using my beloved coconut oil. I'll be taking/and posting a pic Wed. My ends still look good.

How is everybody else doing.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 6, 2009)

Checking in. Used coconut oil/aloe vera gel to do my twists, sealed with castor oil.  Love that stuff!  Using a castor/coconut/shea butter blend to seal during the week.  Hope everyone is else well.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 6, 2009)

Gave myself a dusting today.  I took off no more than 1/4 inch in any one spot.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 7, 2009)

Checking in...still using my conditioner spritz mix, sealing with coconut oil, and bagging daily. My ends are looking great and I could not be happier.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 7, 2009)

Check in: moisture and sealing ends every other day! My relaxed hair is not hanging with my texlaxed hair....lots of breaking. 

I hope I do not have to BC to texlax hair.....lol.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jun 7, 2009)

checking in! i'm still roller setting.... moisturizing and sealing whenever i remember... and protective styling 6 days out of the week on average.

i am due for a touch up in a few weeks. perhaps at that time, i will get a trim... or attempt to do a dusting myself. the last time i did a search and destroy, i didn't find as many split ends, or splits in the middle of my hair. perhaps all that i am doing is working for me.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm a month and few days late but here's my starting pic taken this past Monday.







I currently moisturize twice a day and put ORS Replenishing Conditioner on my ends then seal with castor oil. I then put it in a bun.


----------



## Kellum (Jun 11, 2009)

I am pretty much wearing PS all the time. I am rocking a phony pony puff pinned around my bun. This will be my summer style. I take down the puff at night and re moisturize and seal if needed. That's it for me.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 11, 2009)

My hair is in bun all the time. I take down to moisturize every night.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jun 11, 2009)

Checking in....Usual sealing of Hairveda Whipped Cream and Coconut Oil...Bunning under Half-Wig


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 11, 2009)

Used Mizani H20 and HE LTR as a leave in and sealed with JBCO!


----------



## deusa80 (Jun 11, 2009)

checking in..
moisturizing and sealing daily and protecting my ends under my half wig.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 11, 2009)

I am using mainly castor oil...until its finish...then back to coconut oil and mango butter.

everything good so far


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 12, 2009)

Checking in:still using my homemade spritz mix, sealing with coconut oil, and bagging daily. My ends are looking great and I could not be happier.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 12, 2009)

This challenge has brought me so much more then just healthy ends. Because I'm in the challenge I've gone back to a lot of things I used to do and come up with a really really good regime for myself. Because I needed a way to protect my ends I finally learned how to bun my hair and how to wet bun which has made a ridicoulous difference. The sides of my hair that I guess pull the most and were shedding badly between my PCOS, birth control, and lack of vitamins and "greasing" (without grease) my scalp. My hair is super thick again and shedding less and those spots are filling in. I have much MUCH much less breakage and thick hair again.

I was looking at my ends the other day before I washed and my hair was not all scraggly and broken and split. I just feel like this challenge has put me back on track from whenever I fell off in 2008.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 12, 2009)

I tried Salerm21 on my ends yesterday after I washed.  Its nice!  Its not heavy or sticky at all.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay so I have really been sleeping on this challenge and its showing!! I had braids in for about 7 weeks and when I took them out I realized I'm having some breakage issues on my left side. I posted a thread about it http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=372885  My ends are really thin and breaking..but only on the left side of my head. I have managed to stop the breakage and now I am starting to nurse my hair back to health. There is a pic of it in the other thread. 

I'm going to start being more faithful to this thread..hopefully I can make a full recovery by the end of the year.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been babying my ends and wearing protective styles, but I think that buns are doing my hair more harm than good. I may have to trim a half inch or so. If so, I'll post a pic....


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 13, 2009)

Used Rusk Smoother and sealed with Profectiv Mega Growth......I hope my ends are enjoying all these treats


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 13, 2009)

Checkin' in - washed my hair using Botanoil and Humectress - followed up with Kerastase Leave In - have been using it for about 3 weeks and it has definitely strenghthened  my hair w/o weighing it down.  Also got my hair trimmed/shaped - hair is progressing very nicely! Great challenge


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 17, 2009)

Checking in!  I went for the entire month of May wearing buns everyday!  I can't believe I did that!  My ends are thanking me for it.  I also joined the "Hide Your Hair Challenge" so I'll be bunning for the rest of the year.


----------



## Anna9764 (Jun 21, 2009)

Trimmed my ends today and yesterday, I may have the girl thats braids it give it a nice little cut. I want the hair, but I want it healthy looking.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 21, 2009)

Using homemade moisturizing spray and sealing with oil blend.  Will be trimming this weekend--I can't go forever without it, twice a year is my max though!  Hair is thanking me for this.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 21, 2009)

I used Joyce Williams Housecall (docter in a bottle) on my ends to rollerset and it came out great!!!!! My ends came out really smooth, moisturized and shiny Im in LOVE with this product now!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 22, 2009)

I've kept direct heat off my ends for close to a month now!  I just gather up my ends at night and wrap them around a sponge roller.  The next morning I either ponytail or french twist my hair.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cowashed today. HE LTR Leave In on my ends then sealed with JBCO (I need a new bottle of this stuff).


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm moisturizing my hair with NTM silk touch and sealing with olive oil. Wearing my hair in a bun everyday for 2 months now. My ends still look good.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 24, 2009)

Checking in...

I have been keeping my ends protected for the most part.  I have used heat only once in the past 6 weeks and ever since then I've been wearing my buns and braidouts.  Still moisturizing daily.

....I did give myself a trim though, about an inch all over   I feel that it was needed, it made my ends look much more healthy and I notice less tiny broken hairs. 

I plan on doing a sew- in tonight so that I can wear a short look for a few weeks....I'll post pics when I'm finished.


----------



## bedazzled (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG I wanna be in!!!


----------



## exubah (Jun 25, 2009)

Just checking in.....I am still using PS (bunning, french braid w/Flexi-8), moisturizing and sealing my ends with JBCO.  In addition, I have been dusting here and there....I'm trying to get rid of my slight (at least I think it is ) W.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 29, 2009)

Checking in.  Cut 2 inches off today... texturizing almost all gone.  On a personal mission to not cut for 12 months.  I'll be in protective styling for 11 of the next 12 months.  Hair is ultra-thick and full again though, so I'm pleased.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 29, 2009)

Checking in -- hit my one year nappiversary, got a trim a month before that, and my ends are still holding up. The events of January/February had me shook, but lesson learned is that in the wintertime I need to be more careful of what is going on with my ends, which probably means more straight hair via rollersetting and flat ironing *just the roots* from November through Feb/March. To further ensure they stay healthy, I'm going into braids soon (I keep setting a date on that, but it always comes and goes because I am too busy to put the dag-on things in) and will keep them at least through the end of August.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay, with my ends gone now, I'm back full-steam ahead to keep them gorgeous through the end of the year!!  I finally got my JBCO, now my nighttime sealing oil consists of EVCO, shea butter, castor oil, JBCO, avocado oil, and argan oil.  My hair loves it, drinks it up, and it keeps my hair super duper soft.  I can't wait until my boyfriend's 30th, and then for Christmas!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just checkin' in - washed hair with Jonathan Ionic Balance - pulled out the Aussie Deeeeeep Moisture out of the archives (how could I forgotten about this one) rinsed and followed up with PM super strong liquid leave in treatment....


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 2, 2009)

checking in.  I've been using flexirods and satin coated sponge rollers exclusively.  No heat on my ends for quite some time now (weeks).


----------



## deusa80 (Jul 2, 2009)

checking in... I haven't used heat in a long while due to plain laziness, but I'm sure that's helping my sends.
I'm still moisturizing and sealing and have been keeping my hair in cornrows under my wigs.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 2, 2009)

My ends are doing well. I used a little shea butter on them a two days ago and they are still happy  

Sprayed a little water based moisturizer on them today then sealed with Vitamin E oil.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 3, 2009)

My ends are doing fine, but I need a trim.


----------



## CurlyMe08 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm a newbie so Count me in!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay, I haven't checked in in a minute. I'm still bunning daily. I've fallen off on sealing my ends with oil. I basically co-wash every Wed. and Sat. I try to wash with shampoo every other Sat. I redo my twistie bun daily. I just spray my hair with water and S-Curl, then bun. Sometimes I comb through my ends if I need to. But for the most part, I only comb on wash days. I just need to get back on the ball with sealing.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm late but i'm in. I just got a serious trim because my ends were horrid. Fresh start starting today.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 5, 2009)

Did a DC on dry hair with a combo of AO GPB/HSR and K-Pak Leave In for fine hair - let it dry overnight (last night) rinsed shampooed with Jonathan Ionic Balance and followed up Kenra MC rinsed and used Kerastase Leave in...


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 5, 2009)

Still sealing nightly.  I just made a spritz of fenugreek, amla, and brahmi with castor, coconut and grapeseed oil, and I use that and seal with my oil blend.  It's helping a lot with the knotting that I am starting to get.


----------



## Poranges (Jul 5, 2009)

Checking in. Ends are doing very well. Virtually split end FREE!


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

Rubbed unrefined Shea Butter (the yellow kind) all over and throughout my hair. I focused on the ends and I must say that I am really pleased with Shea Butter.

I don't feel its heavy at all for my texlaxed/relaxed hair.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 8, 2009)

After a major trim, my ends are now healthy and I'd like to keep them that way for as long as possible so I'll be wearing protective styles as much as possible and sealing lightly with castor oil. My next trim will be in December.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm late,but you can count me in.Had a trim with my last relaxer on 7/3.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jul 8, 2009)

checking in...ends arent looking too good. stopped by the BS and picked up Profectiv Breakfree. This H-town heat is doing a number on me. I have been protective styling but my ends are still raggedy...Relaxer next week and a much needed trim.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 8, 2009)

Checking in.  I've been taking good care of my ends.  I've been keeping them off my clothes with flexirod sets.  Sealing with coconut oil regularly and using SAA to help keep them strong.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Bumps*

It's too late for me to join but I'll watch and participate from the sidelines!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 10, 2009)

Used HE LTR Leave in on my ends then sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jul 10, 2009)

I havent been posting in here but my ends are good I might dust a little though


----------



## Kellum (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been keeping my hair braided under my KS instant weave. I moisturize and seal daily. I take down my braids at the end of the week to do my whole regimen and my ends are still looking good. Hopefully by the end of the year I won't need much of a trim.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge if it's not too late.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 14, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I would love to join this challenge if it's not too late.



Jump right on in!!

My ends are doing well! Update is in my siggy.

Keep up the great work ladies!


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 14, 2009)

Shea butter on my ends today......love that stuff!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Michelle* said:


> Jump right on in!!
> 
> My ends are doing well! Update is in my siggy.
> 
> Keep up the great work ladies!


 

Did you just do a trim? If so did you do it yourself?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Hopefully by the end of the year I won't need much of a trim.


I'm hoping this too for myself but IDK.



Manushka said:


> Shea butter on my ends today......love that stuff!


I may have to try this.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jul 14, 2009)

I twisted my hair last night and trimmed about a 1/4 inch.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 14, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Did you just do a trim? If so did you do it yourself?



No, I did my last trim in the middle pic in my siggy. I just posted the end pic (july) to show (3 mos later) my ends still look good!


----------



## msquared (Jul 14, 2009)

Checking in...I've been wearing PS and co-washing 2-3X/week since mid-May and I haven't looked at my ends since then. I'll probably blow-out to see how my ends are doing at the end of July.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 14, 2009)

Checking in..... I have been baggying ends,  protective stylings and doing lots of dc's


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 19, 2009)

Checking in.  I'm in twists most of the week, DCing twice a week for almost a month now.  I pay special attention to the ends when I twist.  Yesterday I used some Seyani hair butter on the ends before twisting, and they're feeling pretty good as a result.  Still sealing every night.  I think I'm going to go to Bed Bath & Beyond and get a few oil mist sprayers.  I don't like having too much manipulation on my twists because it makes them fuzzy, but I can gather the hair and use the mister on the ends without creating fuzz city.  I'm hoping this works.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 19, 2009)

Checking in.  I've rededicated myself to  moisturizing/sealing my ends nightly.  
I'm also using flexi rod sets to protect my ends from rubbing on my clothes.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 19, 2009)

Whoops I see that I DID join. Well since the challenge started I've only used direct heat twice. I primarily cowash and wet bun. I don't moisturize my ends every night but I do several times a week. I just took my bun down and moisturized with VS So Sexy mixed with water and sealed with almond oil. I will start using castor oil tomorrow. I work out almost every day so the wet bun is perfect for me.

My alternate style will be a rollerset that I'll wear down 2 - 3 days and then pin up for the rest of the week.


----------



## Poranges (Jul 19, 2009)

Checking In. Ends are doing fine, not many split ends. S&D'ing. Next Trim Due by my December Relaxer.


----------



## Tee (Jul 19, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Shea butter on my ends today......love that stuff!



I haven't sealed with shea butter before.  How are you doing it Manuska?  Are you just rubbing it in your hands to melt it down and applying it?  I think I might give this a try since I am bunning more now.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

Whoa, I didn't realize that I was still in this challenge. I am cutting off old thin ends every 4 months or so and my last trim was at the end of May, '09. Next trim due September, maybe...


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 19, 2009)

Tee said:


> I haven't sealed with shea butter before.  How are you doing it Manuska?  Are you just rubbing it in your hands to melt it down and applying it?  I think I might give this a try since I am bunning more now.



Tee your hair is amazing!


----------



## Tee (Jul 19, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Tee your hair is amazing!


Awhhh, thanks so much LaidBak.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jul 27, 2009)

just checking in! i got a relaxer last week. prior to that i had been slacking on my routine roller setting, but i did air dry in a bun and tried to keep my ends hidden. now i'm back to strictly roller setting. i got a trim with my relaxer (a real trim. not an 1" chop) and i'm almost as BSB. my ends did feel dry after getting my relaxer but i think that was due to me being out of town for 5 days and i didn't have any hair oil on me and perhaps was too lazy to buy some... but since gettng back into routine, i think my ends are feeling better.


----------



## aprils13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Check-In 

I'm still twisting my hair and sealing with castor oil.  My ends are still looking good and feeling great.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 27, 2009)

Still sealing nightly with EVCO/EVOO/JBCO/Shea/Argan/Castor mix.  I put it into a mister and hold the ends of my twists and spray them.  This has actually helped me extend my twist wear time before they get frizzy, so I'm happy.  When I wash and retwist the hair, I can tell that the attention I'm giving is really paying off !


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 27, 2009)

Still putting NTM on my ends. But now since I have been DC more my hair has been becoming mushy. I guess I'm going to have to do a protein treatment either tmrw or this weekend.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 27, 2009)

I washed my hair yesterday and my ends are doing great.  I think that by using joyce williams house call for my rollersets my ends are protected longer.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 27, 2009)

Haven't checked in awhile.....ends are doing fine ...still using either Kerastase - Paul Mitchell super strong or Joico K-Pak leave in after shampooing and conditioning...


----------



## msquared (Jul 27, 2009)

Checking in with a hair update photo...I hadn't seen my ends since May. I could use a trim; but, I don't think they look horrible, so I'll probably wait until December.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2009)

My ends still look like crap, lol. I haven't trimmed my hair even enough because I have so much new growth and because I'm in the bootcamp challenge, I don't want to keep trimming it until I really have to. That might be at the end of this year. Hopefully, I'll have about 5-6 inches of new growth, enough to cut off most of the straight relaxed ends.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 31, 2009)

checking in! I dusted yesterday, and my ends are looking GREAT! I've barely used any heat this summer, all buns. I've incorporated an occassional co-wash and I have been moisturizing my ends daily either with LTR Leave-In or my fav - Elasta QP mango butter . The new formula has olive oil & I love it even more!

I'm torn between whether I want layers or a blunt cut in the future. I'm thinking a blunt cut.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 5, 2009)

I forgot that I joined this challenge!  Well, I am starting over as I just cut my hair to barely SL in order to get rid of all of the bad ends and layers.

So from now until December I will be doing weekly or bi-weekly henna treatments, hair in a protective style 90% of the time, twice daily moisture and 3x per week baggying.

Off to read the rest of this thread ....whew!


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 5, 2009)

I am slowly but surely nursing my ends back to health. the good news is that they do not appear to be splitting but they are still kind of thin. I have however thickened them up some but using Cassia henna, moisturizing and sealing them with oil. And using shea butter on them. I trimmed .25 of an inch off the other day, so far so good.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been applying coconut oil to the bottom 2 inches of hair every day! This keeps them feeling smooth and soft. I'll be trimming soon, cause I haven't had one since February. My ends are doing OK-they have been pretty tangle free lately.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

My ends are still crappy-looking....I haven't trimmed off all of the straight ends as yet and probably won't until next year.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just checkin' in..still alternating between Kerastase, Paul Mitchell Super Strong and K-Pak Leave in after poo'ing and dc'ing..


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a great challenge. I primarily keep my hair twisted up so the ends are away from danger. lol I n my opinion the less manipulation of your hair the longer it will grow. It has worked for me.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Rubbed unrefined Shea Butter (the yellow kind) all over and throughout my hair. I focused on the ends and I must say that I am really pleased with Shea Butter.
> 
> I don't feel its heavy at all for my texlaxed/relaxed hair.


 


Manushka said:


> Shea butter on my ends today......love that stuff!


 


Shay72 said:


> I may have to try this.


 
I have been doing this for about two weeks and I am hoping it will make a difference.  Eventually I will be trimming & chopping but I still need them to be healthy.  My ends are soooo frustrating and I bun every single day.  I have been doing twistouts here and there.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm still moisturizing and sealing every night.  Currently using Oyin Juices & Berries, followed by my homemade oil blend in a mister.  My hair is going to be in twists for most of the rest of the year, and when not, it'll be baggied (if my hair takes it) under a phony puff.


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I have been doing this for about two weeks and I am hoping it will make a difference.  Eventually I will be trimming & chopping but I still need them to be healthy.  My ends are soooo frustrating and I bun every single day.  I have been doing twistouts here and there.



How has the Shea butter been girlie?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Eventually I will be trimming & chopping but I still need them to be healthy. *My ends are soooo frustrating* and I bun every single day.


 
My sentiments exactly. I am so ready to take another 3 inches of relaxed ends off my head. They are working me HARD!!!


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 18, 2009)

sign me up. I was so close to apl then because of the medicine i have been taking, my ends became a dry breaking mess. I trimmed about 2-3 inches off so I am shoulder length in the back and grazing collar bone in the front.
I am going to start baggying again. I already keep my hair up most of the time and use heat maybe twice a month. so hopefully now i can get it on track.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 21, 2009)

For me, the good news is that I am FINALLY starting to see only a few, or sometimes no, split ends when I look at my hair. The bad news is that I've done so much "search and destroy" that my ends have gotten very, very thin. It used to be that my ends were fairly blunt, and the last few inches of a braid stayed a uniform thickness... now my braids have only three hairs left at the end.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 22, 2009)

Just checking in.  I had started backsliding a little bit.  I was wearing my ends out a little too much and using my curling iron again.  So now I am back to fake bunning for most of the week.  I took a ponytail comparison shot on airdried ends.  I didn't like what I saw and that scared me back on the straight and narrow path.  I also upped my nightly sealing game.


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 22, 2009)

My ends are holding up well. I check them regularly and moisturise daily so so far so good.


----------



## Poranges (Sep 1, 2009)

My ends are pretty good. Got my last trim for a year August 09....been up to date on them.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 9, 2009)

((((Where is everybody..body? Where'd everybody go..go..go???))))


I'm still bunning daily. I try to moisturize daily with Cantu Shea Butter and seal with unrefined shea butter.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 10, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> ((((Where is everybody..body? Where'd everybody go..go..go???))))



Still here.  Still fake bunning and sealing nightly.


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 10, 2009)

Checking in since I don't do it very often. I have been moisturising like crazy. I make it a point to do it everyday. I think my ends are doing ok. I'm not seeing any breakage at all nor any excessive shedding. I'm protective styling about 7 days a week. There is the odd day I'll wear my hair down. Everything seems good so far.


----------



## Anna9764 (Sep 11, 2009)

Haven't checked in a while. Trimmed a lot July maybe a tad in august. I chose to braid for a couple weeks with hopes of preventing breakage, always using large tooth combs.


----------



## *Michelle* (Sep 15, 2009)

Still here...just did my first trim since April...I'll say it was 1/2 inch. I'm going to do an update pic this eve or tomorrow.

Keep it up ladies!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 15, 2009)

Can we have another challenge like this planned for next year?


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 15, 2009)

I am so glad I discovered sealing.  My ends still look good and its been 9 months since they were last cut at the salon.


----------



## *Michelle* (Sep 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I am so glad I discovered sealing.  My ends still look good and its been 9 months since they were last cut at the salon.



That is great!

I'm kind of, well, I am scissor happy. I need to challenge myself not to cut for a long time like that. My ends were fine...I was just feinin' for a haircut 

FYI, I started an update thread with pix of my ends...four mos is the longest I have ever gone without a trim or cut! So I'm going for six mos this time!!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Sep 20, 2009)

I havent checked in in a while so here I am! I've been moisturizing and sealing almost every night with NTM silk touch and either carrott oil or EVCO and its been helping. I've also been a lil too scizzor happy lately...I had some damage on the left side of my head back in june so I've been chopping away. (3 trims since then..including one yesterday!) I would probably be APL by now if not for the breakage *sigh* but its okay...I wont trim again until next year hopefully if my scizzor happy tendencies subside.


----------



## producjunki (Sep 21, 2009)

Count me in please! Just wondering, but how do you protect the ends? Does bunning count? And if so, how exactly do you protect the ends when you wet or drybun?


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 21, 2009)

producjunki said:


> Count me in please! Just wondering, but how do you protect the ends? Does bunning count? And if so, how exactly do you protect the ends when you wet or drybun?




Bunning DEFINITELY counts. In my opinion it's one of the best protective styles. I would use a good waterbased moisturizer on your ends (be generous with it), then seal the moisturizer in with your fave oil. Make sure your ends are tucked completely under with pins. Your ends will be moist and happy all day.


----------



## isawstars (Sep 21, 2009)

SmilingElephant said:


> Can we have another challenge like this planned for next year?



I second this!  I really wanted to join but it was too late


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 6, 2009)

I know I'm late, but I would like to join in...


----------



## Poranges (Oct 6, 2009)

No Problem.


----------



## exubah (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't checked in for like forever.........I'm still bunning and I have dusted quite a few times over the past 2 months.  My ends are looking good and I am hoping they stay that way!


----------



## questionable (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello ladies-
I know I am late, but Im just now seeing this thread...I pm'd Poranges..she said it was ok...so here I am.

I will try to do more protective styling to protect my ends because I like to wear my hair out.  Now that the weather is changing, that will make it easier for me to ps.

I need to find a decent sealant/sealer for my ends...I was basically just moisturizing by using oils.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 7, 2009)

I havent posted in here in a while, but this weekend Im going to get a lil trim when I go to the salon


----------



## aprils13 (Oct 7, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> Check-In
> 
> I'm still twisting my hair and sealing with castor oil. My ends are still looking good and feeling great.


 
I stopped sealing with castor oil and used coconut oil for awhile, because I misplaced my co.  I can definately tell the difference.  My ends are not as smooth as before.  Thankfully I found my castor oil.


----------



## questionable (Oct 9, 2009)

Ive been pretty good since joining the challenge.  I ps for two days now and I have been moisturizing my ends with my oils in the morning and I started sealing with unrefined shea butter at night.

I bought the shea butter over the summer, but I wasn't sure how I could use it until reading this thread.  At least it does not have to go to waste.


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 10, 2009)

I checked my ends last night and they look good, as blunt as they were at my last cut. I'm still moisturising well and applying castor oil to my ends.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Oct 10, 2009)

checking in.... looking for alternatives for moisturizing and sealing because the weather in H-town changed OVERNIGHT...Thinking about Qhemet burdock and maybe almond oil or jojoba oil..Ends look fine, still doing a light dusting every so often.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 10, 2009)

I need to trim my ends.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 25, 2009)

Checking in. Ends are doing fine. Less than two months until I see what being in this challenge has done for them.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 25, 2009)

Checking in: my ends are doing fine. I haven't had a trim since April. I will definitely trim them in Dec. with my next touch up although I don't think I will have to trim much.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 25, 2009)

Checking in: Been fake bunning for about a week, will continue to do so until the end of the month.  Its the easiest hairstyle I know.  I moisturize and seal my hair every day.


----------



## HairGurl (Oct 25, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> *Bumps*
> 
> It's too late for me to join but I'll watch and participate from the sidelines!!!



Me too! This thread is extremely motivational.


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 9, 2009)

How are everyone's ends?

I was going to do cut out split ends yesterday, but I didn't find any.  I am sure I still have some, but I'm glad they are becoming harder to find.


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 9, 2009)

My ends were really not doing well so I had to trim them, I did that about a month ago.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 9, 2009)

I've got split ends. I'll do a search & destroy when I straighten for the HYH reveal. 

I just need to figure out how to get rid of the frizzy ends. Not frizzy becauase of damage, but frizzy because of the cuticles not being closed.


----------



## exubah (Dec 9, 2009)

I totally forgot I was in this challenge hence me not checking in for quite a while.  I am still babying my ends, moisturizing and sealing with JBCO.  In addition, I did quite a few dustings over the past couple of months.  My ends are looking really good, I just need them to thicken up and I will be well on my way to my 2010 goal (full blunt MBL).


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been under the weather and haven't check in or even logged on to LHCF for a while.  Trying to keep the ends super healthy; I do need to step it up though.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 9, 2009)

My last wash I used joico split end mender, of course it's too soon for me to tell if it works or not, but it did leave my ends smoother and freeze free.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 9, 2009)

Checkin' in...still using my Kerastase Leave In after shampooing and conditioning...going to get a "therapeutic trim" in about a week


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 10, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I've got split ends. I'll do a search & destroy when I straighten for the HYH reveal.
> 
> I just need to figure out how to get rid of the frizzy ends. Not frizzy becauase of damage, but frizzy because of the cuticles not being closed.


 
Use Porosity Control conditioner faithfully every time you wet your hair as a final step.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 10, 2009)

I trimmed off some of the see-thru ends you see in my siggy.  The attached pic is what my ends look like now.


----------



## Junonia (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been trimming a lot to even my hair.  I'll probably do one big trim in December hopefully that will be it. Other than that my ends look good.


----------



## ActionActress (Dec 10, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Use *Porosity Control *conditioner faithfully every time you wet your hair as a final step.


 

This keeps the ends from being frizzy?  I don't have much of a problem now because I have Maxiglide (makes wonders for the ends, even after a good week.) But I still want to make sure they don't frizz.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, I haven't checked in a while. I am still babying my ends. I moisturize and seal daily. I haven't had a trim since April. I will be getting one next week since I am doing a touch up this weekend and accessing my ends. I don't think I will need to get that much trimmed off.


----------



## Poranges (Dec 14, 2009)

My ends are doing great, still contemplating whether I should get a trim w/ my relaxer. Would you Ladies like a SHE challenge 2010?


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 15, 2009)

ActionActress said:


> This keeps the ends from being frizzy? I don't have much of a problem now because I have Maxiglide (makes wonders for the ends, even after a good week.) But I still want to make sure they don't frizz.


 If you attribute the frizziness to your cuticles not being closed then this will help.  I had serious porosity issues and using this turned my situation completely around.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 15, 2009)

My ends are okay, I'll have my stylist do a light trim after my relaxer touch up in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 15, 2009)

I did my touch up this weekend and my ends aren't that bad. I will get my trim on Thursday. I will trim about 1/4" to 1/2" at the most.


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 15, 2009)

Checking in- been bunning.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 16, 2009)

Its getting cold here.  I've been fake bunning and half-wigging to protect my ends.  I am oiling them just about every night.  Gonna DC tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 16, 2009)

I got my hair professionally straightened last week. The first time in like two years. She was very surprised at how healthy my hair is, since I've been caring for it myself!! Thanks LHCF!!! 

Anyway, I got a small trim. Really just a dusting. I had already done a small dusting about a month ago. My ends look GREAT!!


----------

